# Phone number for Flow Bindings Customer Support



## Aligrube (Feb 13, 2019)

I need to contact Flow Bindings for a part. I can't find a contact number for them. Can anyone help me with a phone # or how to tips for receiving help from them directly?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Email them like a normal person.


----------



## Aligrube (Feb 13, 2019)

Thank you. I should have stated that I have tried email and am not receiving the customer support or help I need. They have been unresponsive via email... well, to be fair, they have been intermittently responsive and havent solved my issue. I have now only received part of the parts requested and I have been working on this for most of a year. The second package I received from them is still incomplete in the pieces I need to repair my binding. I would like to speak to a human for assistance in why this is happening.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

867-5309 You will want to talk to Jenny.:laughat2:


----------



## Aligrube (Feb 13, 2019)

I appreciate your humor... I would love to sing that song while fixing my bindings. I will sing that song if I can get this issue resolved.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

https://www.flow-bindings.com/warranty-replacement-parts.html

But yeah... I've tried contacting their customer support. These got back to me: https://www.neilpryde.com/ Let's just say snowboard bindings was a new concept to them...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

They were sold to Nidecker this past year so lots of changes being made. Your response issues are either from that or, and no offense may be you may not, but very often are from customers who are very poor at communicating what they need/what is going on, or being a little excessively demanding and not really reasonable.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Aligrube said:


> I need to contact Flow Bindings for a part. I can't find a contact number for them. Can anyone help me with a phone # or how to tips for receiving help from them directly?


if you are needing hardware this site might have it


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Aligrube said:


> I need to contact Flow Bindings for a part. I can't find a contact number for them. Can anyone help me with a phone # or how to tips for receiving help from them directly?





lab49232 said:


> They were sold to Nidecker this past year so lots of changes being made. Your response issues are either from that or, and no offense may be you may not, but very often are from customers who are very poor at communicating what they need/what is going on, or being a little excessively demanding and not really reasonable.


If they are now part of Nidecker, use this site to speak to a human. If the link doesn’t work, search for Nidecker North America on Facebook. 

https://www.facebook.com/NideckerNA/


----------



## Aligrube (Feb 13, 2019)

Thank you. No offense taken since I understand poor communication happens often in/to customer service. I am also aware of the Nidecker move and am confident that has played a role in what has happened this year with trying to contact support, their responses and time between responses. I am frustrated as you can understand but appreciate your response to this.


----------



## Aligrube (Feb 13, 2019)

Thank you all for your help here. I greatly appreciate the assistance, kindness and routes to get help.


----------



## TheLionPing (Dec 8, 2020)

Aligrube said:


> I need to contact Flow Bindings for a part. I can't find a contact number for them. Can anyone help me with a phone # or how to tips for receiving help from them directly?


Some of the replies sooo unhelpful.
Nidecker HQ
+41 21 822 33 33


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

TheLionPing said:


> Some of the replies sooo unhelpful.
> Nidecker HQ
> +41 21 822 33 33


I'm not convinced posting the number 22 months after he asked is all that helpful either to be honest.


----------

